#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  احم احم ترحيييب لو سمحتوا

## جرح حبيبى

سلااااااااامن عليييييييهم ..

اشحااااالكم ؟؟

ربكم الا بخيييييييير ؟؟

انا عضوه يديده ..

ويلاااا شدو الهمه ..

ابا اشووووف ترحيبكم ..

ترا يمدحونه *_^ ..

واذا ما شفت الترحيب الغاوي بخلي المنتدى @@

وبرووووووووووووح

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


اهلا وسهلا بك يا اختي ..



نورتي المنتدى .. نتمنى لكِ قضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا في المنتدى .
في انتظار مشاركاتك .
بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## بنت شهريار

يالا ياهلا بضيفتنا الغالية
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا 
جرح حبيبى
ونتمنى لكِ قضاء وقت ممتع ومميز ومفيد
فى انتظار تفاعلك معنا
ارق تحياااااااااتى

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اهلا بالضيفه الجديده 
بس حضرتك كاتبه انك من مصر وكلامك خليجى على مااعتقد ؟
نورتى المنتدى عموما

----------


## جرح حبيبى

تسلموووووا على مروركم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

نورتي ... يا مرحبا          أوعك تسيبينا
دي ان تقطع الكهربا         حتنوري علينا

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الأخت الفاضلة ... جرح حبيبي* 





إن صدق الاحساس وديناميكية المشاعــر لا تعرف الحسابات بين رجل أو إمرأة .. أو شاعر وإنسان عادي .. ولا تؤمن سوى بالشىء الخفى البعيد فى أعماقنا والذي يجمعــنا هنا بالمنتدى ويجذبنا إلى أعماق قلوبنا .... وسرعان ما نجد من يرى هذه الصفة الخفية بداخلنا .... وهو واحد دون غيره .. ولا غيره قادراً على اكتشاف هذه القــدرة وما من احد قبله ايا كان ، وما من احــــد بعده ... هو شفافية مشاعرنا ... فأتمنى أن نكون عند حسن ظنك .. وأن يكون التواصل بيننا هنا مثمر بإذن الله .



هناك فى الركن الدافئ بقاعة الخواطر.. سنلتقى
حيث الوجود وجمال لحن العــود يفرش جناحية
وخمائل الحب ، وهـا نحــن نلتقى .. دعيني أذن
ألملم ذاتى من مـــدارات الغربـــــــة والضيـــاع
دعينى هنا أتامل وجهــــك والمجهول فى عيناك
أراقب السحر يطفح نشوان ، ودعينى عن كـثب
أتوقف فى محطــــات يغمرهـــــا قطرات النـــدى
ويعربد الزمان كيفما يشاء ولكن .. وأين انـــا ؟
وأجيبه نيابة عنك :  للحــــزن انــت دونـنــــــا 
هناك بالقاع البعيد ويا للغربة ان وجددت بيينــا
ونضحك .. نضحك ، ملئ أشداقنا ... من قلبنــا
من الزمان ... من المكان ... من الاشياء حولنا
وفي لحظة خارجة عن المنطق .. نعود للمصـير
نعود للسبـــاق الحثيث فى سبــــــيل الحـــــــياه
لنشعل الصبر .. كى ينير شموع الحب فى دربنا

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

مرحبا جرح حبيبى واهلا بيكى فى عالمنا الجميل وتقبلى منى كل الترحاب والخير الدائم يارب اختك جاسره مصريه

----------


## Suη SЋINE

أهلاً وسهلاً بيكي

----------

